# YorkTest food intolerance test



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Hello

Has anybody tried the Yorktest foodscan? 
http://www.yorktest.com/products/foodscan/

Is it reliable? Its says Paula Radcliffe has used this to discover food intolerance.
If she has used it, it must be good?

Found this on another site-

When Olympian and World Record Holder Paula Radcliffe started to suffer from stomach cramps and fatigue that were so unbearable it affected her training. She was recommended to do a food antigen lab test (food intolerance), the test helped her identify whether any of the foods she was eating were affecting her health.

Her test came back informing her she was intolerant to egg, chicken, wheat, tomatoes and dairy.After I cut these foods out of my diet, I was able to run without doubling up in pain. I have a lot more energy and I am back to my normal self. It truly made such a difference to my life and I would recommend it to anyone else suffering from symptoms like these.As soon as Paula started to cut her trigger foods out of her diet she noticed an instant difference as she was able to function normally again.

Paula was able to continue training and her performance improved, going on to achieve the world record!I was back to my normal training regime in no time.

The lab test made such a difference to my life because the test identified foods that my body had a bad reaction to and I was able to stop the symptoms before they reached the extreme level I experienced during the Athens Olympics.

After some time on her new diet Paula returned for a retest of her food intolerance test to help monitor the level of her IgG antibodies. Her results came back as a surprise as she learned that she had a high reaction to blackcurrant, yeast, soya bean, gluten and chilli pepper.

Paula was advised on how to best eliminate these foods from her diet without taking away their key health benefits.I was shocked that I could be intolerant to these foods as they are not the usual suspects, it made sense as I was drinking blackcurrant juice nearly every day; yeast and gluten was in virtually every meal and I included peppers in my food several times a week.

I cant help thinking all my problems are caused by food! Im sick of guess work. :-(


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the results are mixed and most of those tests will give healthy people with no symptoms who are doing great a list of foods that they shouldn't eat, and not two tests will give the same results.

Some of the tests are very expensive, and just because someone famous is claimed to have used it doesn't mean a whole lot to me.

Have you given the low FODMAP diet a fair trial. It is designed for IBSers to reduce fermentable carbs? I'd probably do that first. After all it limits a lot of things that often pop up on any of the various tests.


----------



## Mary S (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been reading here and other posts about the FODMAP diet and I don't really know what this is.Could someone tell me what foods are to be avoided. thank you


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One of our members put together a nice handout you can download from here http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/138274-printable-fodmap-diet-chart-for-your-convenience/

and see this for some lists of what to eat/not eat as well http://livinghappywithibs.com/2013/04/21/foodmap-food-list/


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. And the fodmap info too


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)




----------

